# Some more pics =)



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

I had some other pics I took from yesterday that I have to share  

Trying on her new harness... It's XS and she's fitting it perfectly, she's going to be out of it in NO time! (I guess it will be a backup for Roxy.)









This is from a while ago actually but Roxy trying on her new pink t!









Trying out the lil dresses we have. OH I'll have to try on the raincoat from T!

















New collar and tags for the pups!


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

Aww how cute! I love the pics, thanks for sharing


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Lovely photos


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

great photos! they are adorable!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aw lovely photos, Heather! They are both little dolls!


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

I couldn't look at the outfits and harness for long as I was too distracted at just how beautiful she is..


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Aww thanks guys. She is such a sweet little girl, not as spunky as Roxy so I think she's going to become my preferred snuggler soon.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

They are just absolute precious Angels, both of them! Lovely lil girls! Awesome pics, Heather!  Love all their new pretties too!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

So cute! Roxy is gorgeous (well, they both are LOL) & I just love Billa's little star. How much does she weigh? She looks like she's gonna be a big girl! Then again I know puppies can be decieving. Marley always "charted" to be about 7 1/2lbs or so most of his young puppy life - but he's gone from 5lbs 7oz at 5 1/2 months to being 5lbs 14oz at 9 months. So you never know!

I love their collars too - very pretty!!


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

My breeder thinks she'll be a 6lber but I don't know what she weighs right now?? I'll ask what she weighed last time she was there. She definitely feels hefty compared to my tiny Roxy


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

She looks to be a good solid 3 lbs.


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Right now you mean? lol dang what a mighty dog! That's what she thinks Roxy will be full GROWN! I could be totally cool with that haha.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Yep, right now I'd say she weighs about 3 lbs. Roxy looks to be about 2 lbs. now. Their weight on a scale is always more than they actually look. :lol: 

Roxy will probably weigh about 4.5/5 lbs. grown, and the other baby about 7 lbs., maybe more. Sounds like a lot, but won't "look" like what you'd think.


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Well either way I can wait to see. It's just as saddening when they get bigger as when my real babies do!


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

gorgeous girls so lucky love their outfits


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

TLI said:


> Yep, right now I'd say she weighs about 3 lbs. Roxy looks to be about 2 lbs. now. Their weight on a scale is always more than they actually look. :lol:
> 
> Roxy will probably weigh about 4.5/5 lbs. grown, and the other baby about 7 lbs., maybe more. Sounds like a lot, but won't "look" like what you'd think.


Hey T, she's 1lb 10oz.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Both are such cuties. So glad you found exactly what you were looking for.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

YoQuiero said:


> Hey T, she's 1lb 10oz.


I was close!  What did you weigh her on?

That puts her at about 5 lbs. grown.  She's a doll, Heather!


----------



## Crickette (May 14, 2010)

They are sooo cute!!!

Pssst... where did you get that puppy pen?


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

TLI said:


> I was close!  What did you weigh her on?
> 
> That puts her at about 5 lbs. grown.  She's a doll, Heather!


I'm talking about Billa though you know that right? lol she was weighed at the vet two days before coming home.


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Crickette said:


> They are sooo cute!!!
> 
> Pssst... where did you get that puppy pen?


http://www.amazon.com/Iris-CI-604-I...?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1276548267&sr=8-16

Best investment ever!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

YoQuiero said:


> I'm talking about Billa though you know that right? lol she was weighed at the vet two days before coming home.


Wow, really?! She looks much bigger than that! That's about what Maribelle was when I brought her home at 8 1/2 weeks (she's 5lbs at 1 1/2yo) & she looked so much tinier! Pics can sure be decieving. What is Roxy then? She must be a total peanut! 

They are both precious....I adore Billa's name (LOL) & coloring but I just LOVE Roxy's shape! You have some precious girls for sure!! Oh & your new siggy - LOVE IT!!


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Thank you isn't it wonderful!!! I love it   
She IS a total peanut, she hasn't gained weight since she was weighed in at 18 ounces at 8 weeks. Her breeder said she was "going backwards on the chart." I haven't weighed her since she came home though I am waiting to see when I bring them in. What can I weigh them on at home? I don't even own a scale but would they be too light for a regular one anyway?


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Hubby picked up a kitchen scale & that is what I use to weigh my pups. It only goes up to 8lbs but it's big enough for all but Milo. LOL And he I weigh on our bathroom scale. The kitchen scales are pretty cheap though & a great way to keep track of their weight gain. Especially the small ones.


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Correction: Billa is 1 pound 12 ounces not 1 pound 10. 

Hmm I think I'll find myself one


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh goodness! I'd say wait and have them weighed on a scale by your Vet. They both look totally bigger than that!  You can get a small postal scale, or a baby scale, that weighs them accurate.  At 18 oz. Roxy would still be able to literally lay out in the palm of your hand. Maybe she is giving you old weights? Anyway, it doesn't really matter, they are both gorgeous and adorable!!!!


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

They were both weighed at their 8 week vet checkups. For Billa that was less than a week ago, for Roxy it was about 2 weeks ago and weighed the same as she did at her vet check before that, then the day or two before she came home, and she still hadn't grown. She doesn't seem much bigger than when she arrived though my husband said he thinks she has grown some. She's convinced Roxy won't be 4lbs, or Billa over 6. I'm inclined to believe her since she's familiar with her dogs and what they produce but hell, they will be what they will be! I can't picture what you mean by her laying in the palm of my hand? 

Where can I get the postal/baby scale? I'd like to keep track myself between vet visits.


----------



## little_ribbon (Jun 14, 2010)

Oooh! I love your puppy pen!  

They both look adorable~!


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Thank you!! It's a great little pen, perfect size for the chi's


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

YoQuiero said:


> Where can I get the postal/baby scale? I'd like to keep track myself between vet visits.


Walmart may have them. But you can also check a second hand baby store for a baby scale. As long as they appear to be growing, I'm sure they are fine.  They look wonderful to me. And it really won't matter to you how big they get, you'll still love them just the same.  Under 6 lbs. is still such a small pup, and within standard. They are both little Angels!

Maybe it's just the pics that make them look bigger. I wouldn't worry about it. They are darling! :daisy:


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

True dat!  I love my wittle girls <3


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

MChis said:


> Hubby picked up a kitchen scale & that is what I use to weigh my pups. It only goes up to 8lbs but it's big enough for all but Milo. LOL And he I weigh on our bathroom scale. The kitchen scales are pretty cheap though & a great way to keep track of their weight gain. Especially the small ones.


I second this, I have a kitchen scale as well, this is how I know AJ has been stuck at 3 pounds for weeks now.
I also think the pics make them look big.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Leila gained 12 oz in exactly 3 weeks. And honestly I don't see it at all. You'll be suprised I bet when they get weighed at the vets.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

awww do they use the puppy litter? they are too adorable together!  love the clothes and new collar/tags


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks! I didn't get the fancy tags yet, but it's in my plans.  I really liked what everyone suggested just gotta narrow them down lol.
They do use the litterbox very well!  It's stall litter for horses though not quite puppy litter. It's WAY CHEAPER and wayy more absorbent obviously as it's meant for horses. I just pluck the poops and it smells like wood  I love that smell, way better than urine or poo! It's been over 2 weeks now and I haven't had to change the pellets. When they get wet they just fall apart.


----------



## Jo-bell (Sep 27, 2009)

So SUPER SUPER cute!!!


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

they are both gorgeous . I also LOVE your t shirt. Do you mind me asking where you got it?

I named bella after Bellatrix Lestrange and i'd love to have a girls fit t shirt like that, i found some on ebay but they are mens fit.


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Just seen these, Heather! Soooooo cute! They are adorable together and I love all the little clothes!


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Oh too cute!! I love their lil pen too!


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

Such cute pictures. I <3 the dresses. Mimi has the same ones.


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks! The purpleish one came in my puppy starter kit, the black one is hand made from someone at the farmer's market.. so are you sure Mimi has that one?? Haha.


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

YoQuiero said:


> Thanks! The purpleish one came in my puppy starter kit, the black one is hand made from someone at the farmer's market.. so are you sure Mimi has that one?? Haha.


Hmm is looks very similar to the Lulu Pink dress show here, which is the one I have. http://cdn2.ioffer.com/img/item/144/489/641/n1md.jpg (this one is a bigger size the XS one has a bigger flower)


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

OH.. WOW! I have been bamboozled. LOL. Ah well thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

YoQuiero said:


> OH.. WOW! I have been bamboozled. LOL. Ah well thanks for clearing that up.


Your welcome! =) I can't believe someone would lie about that >.>


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

We have that exact same Lulu pink dress in an XXS for Lex & Gia as well.


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

I might have misunderstood something along the way. Perhaps she takes designer dresses and remakes them. I can't remember about the tag now that I think about it??

T we must see pics of them in that dress! You too Waiu, since we all have that in common!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Let me dig through everything to see if I can find it.


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

TLI said:


> Let me dig through everything to see if I can find it.


Same here lol.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

You can see Gia wearing it here. I'll try to find it in their trunk and take better pics for ya.  I have that whole Lulu Pink line that came out at the same time. That black dress, and about 3 or 4 more.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Sooo cute!!!! I love that dress


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I don't feel like diggin' through that trunk, so I went through my pics. Here is that dress, and some others. That is Lex wearing another Lulu Pink that came out the same time the black one did.  JayR probably has all of these too for Mimi. :lol:


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Awww! That solid pink one I also saw while I was there. She must just buy these and resell them. I can't remember what I paid, I think $10 bucks. How much do they retail for?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Right at that, if I remember right.  But they all went on clearance after awhile and sold for around $5. So that's probably what she does. They sold, and may still be selling on eBay too.


----------

